# Fortis Ti Cosmonaut Chronograph 659.27.141



## doctorrich (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, I'd been looking for an ISS limited edition chrono when I stumbled upon this unusual B-42 Cosmonaut model (identical to the chrono at the top of the page here). Caseback is 659.27.141 but there's not a lot of data out there on this model number. The serial number is 1218, marked on the back with the standard Roscosmos insignia.

Pushers are rubberized, as well as the crown. Case and bracelet and deployant are all titanium. This watch is nearly as light as my Omega X-33, unsurprisingly.

Although I've seen models marked "AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH" on the face, this is the first I've seen marked "OFFICIAL COSMONAUTS CHRONOGRAPH" under the date window.

Unfortunately this watch didn't come with the full cosmonaut's issue kit with strappage and tools (which sucks... my older version does have the full leather setup).

Anyone have any ideas to enlighten me on the background of the watch, and why the caseback serial number seems to be kind of a rarity?


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Doc - can't help you but nice find! Quite a collection you have there and good to see you still have the 18.|>


----------



## doctorrich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, Ian

I love that 18, I was wearing it this week!


----------



## fjelsten (Oct 27, 2009)

Being a Fortis newbie myself I have noticed that the dial on the non-titanium Cosmonauts is also used on the Pilot Professional.

Not so with the dial on the titanium version. Another difference is the number indices are larger ("5" almost goes up to "3" on the hours chonometer subdial).

I think the caseback denotes it's a different model than the S/S Cosmonaut (659) in titanium (27), Valjoux 7750 (141). Also, since there is no additional number after the last, it's the initial (only?) version of the watch.

I have thought about one myself. I like the larger larger numbers on the dial (much better than the chopped up versions on the Marinemaster chrono).


----------



## gunnerpaul (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Doc,
Enjoy your watch! I bought the Titanium version last September. No. is also 659.27.141/1828. Fantastic watch. Good accuracy. Also looks great on the Fortis black leather strap and the rubber deployant strap.
I take great care with it but the titanium bracelet can scratch very easily but still looks the best.
Pic of mine attached.
Paul (St Albans UK)


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

doctorrich said:


>


eeewwwww...that needs a good clean lad!:-d


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

doctorrich said:


> Well, I'd been looking for an ISS limited edition chrono when I stumbled upon this unusual B-42 Cosmonaut model (identical to the chrono at the top of the page here). Caseback is 659.27.141 but there's not a lot of data out there on this model number. The serial number is 1218, marked on the back with the standard Roscosmos insignia.


Erm...not quite - the one at the top of the page is also a Fortis Official Cosmonaut Chrono, but it's the earlier 644.27.142, which uses the Lemania 5100 movement. You'll see the subdial at 12 is marked 6, 12, 18, 24 - it's the 24 hour markings for military time; the chrono minute hand is also the centre sweep type - that's it, just past the 5 mark in the photo at the top. A great watch, and it's been a grail for me for a couple of years - an itch I managed to scratch last year, and now it's my daily wearer.

Yours is a Valjoux 7750 model - also very tasty. I saw one of those in the local Fortis AD in Sydney last year, so I think it's quite recent. Enjoy it!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## doctorrich (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you, gents! The info is greatly appreciated. She does need a good cleaning, because she's a dirty girl.

Paul, GREAT PHOTO.


----------



## cansur28 (Jul 17, 2011)

HI GUYS CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW MUCH DOES IT COST?? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPERCIATED!!


----------



## cansur28 (Jul 17, 2011)

gunnerpaul said:


> Hi Doc,
> *I bought the Titanium version last September. No. is also 659.27.141
> *
> if you dont mind how much did you buy it for? just want an idea about the price.


----------



## knittax (Feb 9, 2015)

cansur28 said:


> gunnerpaul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Doc,
> ...


----------

